# Rat Diarrhea Questions



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Chai (this girl seems to always have something wrong with her LoL) now has diarrhea. It started yesterday and has persisted today. My vet opens for the week tomorrow so I'd like to see if I can get opinions on if I should take her or if I should try a little home remedy first. 

I do have a couple questions - 

1) Should I separate her from her cage mate and put her in quarantine?

2) Can I use a baby wipe on her dirty butt? I'd give her a bath but she HATES water and I don't want to stress her out right now and make it worse. 

3) Are there any foods I can give her to try to help her before resorting to the vet?

She is eating and drinking just fine and is very active. She doesn't appear to be losing any weight. I've looked around on Google and I've seen a couple things here and there but not a whole lot of information from rat lovers who have been in this situation. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Forgot to mention - She is over a year old. Can't give an exact age since she was a rescue.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Do you recall what she ate before the diarrhea? Eating more fruits and vegetables than they are used to can cause sudden diarrhea. It's something that has to be introduced very slowly.

Your biggest worry with diarrhea is dehydration. Make sure she's drinking plenty and if you do go into the vet, see about getting her a few cc of fluids.

For now, yogurt and starchy foods like cooked potatoes and some white rice will do her well.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah it could just be something that did not agree with her system. I would not worry about separating her if she is not acting ill otherwise. Should not be an issue with the baby wipes either, if she is that messy it would be beneficial for her health to not have it sitting on her skin. I would start with the recommendations you have been given above, and then reassess the situation if the problem continues.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

She eats fresh blueberries every day but I did give her some blueberry and apple baby food as a treat. Now that I think about it, she got sick right after that. Maybe that caused it. 

I used the baby wipes and her butt is clean and as I'm typing this, she is taking a nice long drink. 

She had a little bit of rice like Caged suggested. I haven't seen any loose stools since I fed her the rice but I'm still on the lookout. 

Thanks for walking me through this so I know what to do for next time!


----------

